

Dear Hollywood: You’re Not Even Trying Anymore - csdrane
http://blog.chrisdrane.com/?p=42

======
lutusp
> You’re Not Even Trying Anymore

That's not true, Hollywood is trying -- they're trying to make the
stockholders happy. Sequels of movies that did well in the box office,
predictable plot outlines that have been proven to appeal to moviegoers,
dozens of nearly identical films based on what has worked in the past -- this
is good business.

Remember, film-making is not primarily an art form, it's a business. The
highest-paid, most respected producers and directors are those who stay within
budget and create commercially successful films.

Want to change things? Stop paying to see typical Hollywood films. Go to small
art theaters, or rent or buy small, well-reviewed independent films that won't
be displayed at your local multiplex. Don't patronize mass-market theaters,
instead acquire and see the sort of films only seen on college campuses and
art houses.

Example -- do you want to see Scarlett Johansson in "The Avengers" or in "Lost
in Translation"? "Lost in Translation", a small-budget project written and
directed by Sofia Coppola (Francis Ford Coppola's daughter), is an absolutely
terrific film, well worth your time. "The Avengers" is pure eye candy, and a
pretty good film as major action-film productions go, but it just can't
compare to "Lost in Translation".

My point? You have choices. Vote with your feet.

